# $$$ CO2 system for 90 gallon?



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

I would go with a pressurized co2 system if it were my tank. You will most likely need to use fertilizers in addition to the co2 being so close to the 3wpg mark. The co2, fertilizers and plant pruning will keep algae at bay too. Yes your plants will grow faster than without but they will be much more healthy. The initial cost of the co2 system is the shocker but a quality system is well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## OhioDave (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried the high light no co2 method. It does not work! Go ahead and do the co2 and fert method it is well worth the extra cost and effort and the rewards are quite noticable.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Also, as a suggestion on cylinder size, a 90 gallon will use a good bit of CO2. It will be much more cost-effective --generally-- to have a larger cylinder. I would go with 10lb minimum, 20lb if you can swing it. You'll have to go for refills much less often. Considering the cost of refills is mainly labor, you'll save a good bit over the long term versus a standard 5lb cylinder.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

my 10lb lasts me about 4-6 months for my 90gal..


----------



## davercomeau (Feb 20, 2008)

How much would the system cost for a 90 gallon? $200?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

with a 10 gallon tank and full reg assembly, just about that.


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

Then you will need a diffusion method. A inline reactor would be your best bet if you have a canister filter. You can build your own for about $20.00 or buy one already made for around 35. I used this for a guide to build mine http://rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm

If you don't have a canister filter then you can build one of these http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-CO2-Reactor/2/


----------

